# Brigalow Apple Cider



## johnno (14/2/04)

I made this up last yr.bottled on the 5 of September. I didnt even rack to secondary. Started taking notes after this was bottled so i dont remember OG and FG. I do know i used a kilo of raw sugar with the can.
I tried it about 6 weeks and 10 weeks after I bottled it. I wasnt impressed at all. It says on the can it has artificial sweetner in it and it tasted rather weird, had that aftertaste that diet softdrinks have.
I just put it away in the shed.
As my beer has run out I decided to try it a couple of days ago.
Well it has gone really really dry. Almost like a champagne. Tastes much better after all this time. And it has a nice apple aftertaste. It is supposed to be cider but i have my doubts. hehehe  
I think (not 100% sure yet) I have sourced some fresh apple juice on the Morninton Peninsula so as its nearly apple season i'll probaly go down there with the plastic jerry and grab some.
Try and make some real cider. :mellow: 

cheers


----------



## Jovial_Monk (14/2/04)

pour it over the garden

if you must make cider from a kit (oh dear, cheap shot again) use a William Tell kit

never ever try any brigalow stuff

Jovial Monk
and in 3-4 months, apples are ripe, find a place will sell you bulk (20-40L) applejuice & pitch a white wine yeast, not champers


----------



## johnno (14/2/04)

too late JM
I've already tried it. A mate who only drinks Mercury reckons its ok.
and i reckon its ok as well at least it didnt turn into vinegar or worse.

PS: I only have concrete at my house, no dirt.

cheers


----------



## johnno (14/2/04)

as a matter of fact this is turning out an excellent cider for the cost. really dry apple taste is nice.
I would recomend this to anyone and would also put in on again.
just be patient after its in the bottle.

cheers


----------



## Batz (14/2/04)

Johnno try this one next time , it was called Snows GB when I brewed it , but I believe it was only named that because he posted it.

Anyway who cares it's a nice drop


----------



## johnno (14/2/04)

thanks Batz
I think i saw this on the grumps site when i first started brewing last year and made a varition of it twice.
i used Brigalows and just used 200 gms of grated fresh ginger and the spices and lemon.
boiled it upfor 15 mins then used a kilo of raw sugar.
came out a treat.
missus loved it so did i.
I will make this one up like this though as i like the ol GB.

cheers


----------



## GMK (16/2/04)

Batz

that is my recipee......


----------



## johnno (16/2/04)

Well the thanx goes to you then GMK. Has this discussion come up before on this site? I think I remember something about a GB recipe.
I will make it up as per the recipe next time.

cheers


----------



## Murray (16/2/04)

I agree with JM. Avoid Brigalow products like the plague.


----------



## johnno (16/2/04)

Murray,
I really dont see what the problem is. I've made 2 Ginger beers and a cider and they have turned out fine.

cheers


----------



## Jovial_Monk (16/2/04)

There is a cider digest, a Yahoo group

When i made my cider from apple juice I think I did everything wrong 
I used champagne yeast, that dried it oput a bit too far and took away most of the apple flavor
As soon as ferment was over, I racked into a keg and put it in a fridge. Wrong--rack to a secondary, keep at room temp about a month for the malo-lactic ferment to happen, resulting in a softer acidity in the cider

Next time I will try to get the unfiltered juice, put into a fermenter and leave it to ferment, no added yeast! And allow for the malo-lactic ferment. Anotehr tip I got from the cider list, if the cider smells rather sulphury, sanitise a bit of copper by boiling and throw it into the fermenter for 2-3 weeks


Thought I would mention this as it soon will be apple time

Jovial Monk


----------



## Murray (16/2/04)

johnno said:


> Murray,
> I really dont see what the problem is. I've made 2 Ginger beers and a cider and they have turned out fine.
> 
> cheers


 Half your luck then, Johnno.


----------



## johnno (16/2/04)

have you had bad experiences with this product Murray?


----------



## johnno (17/2/04)

The more I drink of this the better it gets.
For a $10 can and a kilo of raw sugar this sure turned out FINE.

cheers


----------



## mick (18/2/04)

jhonno,

Have you or any one else tried any other brigalow beers ?

I have seen them in K mart and Big W but I haven't dared to make any yet.


Ps. I know I will get a bit of flack for this but I think the Tooheys Draft Kit is quite a good drop. simple kit and dextrose.


----------



## GMK (18/2/04)

Mick

Try the MOrgans Golden Saaz.
Add 1kg of dextrose, dry hop with 30gms of Saaz hops in the secondary...

Excellent.


----------



## johnno (18/2/04)

Mick,
No I have not made any of their beer products so i dont know what they are like.
I've made the cider and Ginger beer as they have been easily accesible to me in the supermarket.

cheers


----------

